# Sram Force brakeset. Opinions please



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

So i built up my bike recently using a cache of parts i had been hording for a while.
A few of the parts were mismatched, such as my brakes.
Right now i have a cane creek scr 3 on the front and a tiagra on the back......ewww 
Im looking to get a matching set and was wondering what opinions you guys have about the force brakeset.
I can't seem to find alot of reviews on them.
The ones i can get a deal on are the 2011 model.
I already have a set of swiss stop pads kicking around to put on whatever brakes i get if it is needed.
One of the reasons i am considering the force brakes is i will eventually upgrade my whole drivetrain to force.
I've worked on alot of bikes with red brakes and like the way they function, and am under the impression the force brakes are the same, aside from not having the titanium bits of the reds.
Good move?
What say you?


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I used Force brakes on one of my bikes, and they were the best brakes I ever used. I ended up parting that bike out to finance a couple of commuters and I was hesitant about selling the brakes because I liked them so much. 

If they would have fit the commuter bike I built I would have kept them but I needed longer reach brakes. 

I wouldn't hesitate to buy them again if I need a new set of brakes.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

They is good. Went from 105 to Force and it's certainly better - plus they look good too! They come w/ Swiss stop pads btw.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweet deal!!
Thanks for the feedback guys.
Didn't realize the forces came with swiss stop pads. I thought it was just the red.
I built up a TT bike for a guy at work and it came with swiss stop pads for aluminum rims and some for carbon rims. Bike was full red groupo and he had carbon tubulars on it.
He said he was never going to run aluminum rims so he gave me the extra pads that came with it. Nice guy!
I think I'm going to click the place order button......= )


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the even cheaper Rival brakes - they're excellent.

However, even cheap SCR-3s are darn good with Swisstops.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

I was originally going to just get another scr3 to match with the front but they have been out of stock from my distributor for a while now.
At the price i can get the force brakes for through work (bike shop) kind of makes it a no brainer.
I have been patiently waiting for the scr rear to be in stock for over a month....can't wait any longer!!!!
I am planning a build for my wife and will use my existing brakes on her bike, and upgrade the rear when it is available.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Kontact said:


> I have the even cheaper Rival brakes - they're excellent.
> 
> However, even cheap SCR-3s are darn good with Swisstops.


That Cane Creek is just a rebadged Tektro. They are fine.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> That Cane Creek is just a rebadged Tektro. They are fine.


I have yet to find a modern brake that doesn't work well with good pads.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Kontact said:


> I have yet to find a modern brake that doesn't work well with good pads.


True.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I had Rivals on my bike with Kool Stops. I rode a bike with the Force brake calipers and the Swiss Stop pads. Couldn't tell a difference between the two.

I do like the finish of the Force calipers better.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

I replaced Rival calipers (Swiss Stop pads) with Force calipers (2nd gen) & DuraAce pads. There was no difference in braking performance. The advantage of Force brakes are negligible weight saving, caliper centering adjustment, and looks. However the Ultegra 6600 brakes from a previous bike and Campagnolo Veloce brakes on my Cinelli are incredible.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

fun2none said:


> I replaced Rival calipers (Swiss Stop pads) with Force calipers (2nd gen) & DuraAce pads. There was no difference in braking performance. The advantage of Force brakes are negligible weight saving, caliper centering adjustment, and looks. However the Ultegra 6600 brakes from a previous bike and Campagnolo Veloce brakes on my Cinelli are incredible.


Second that on the Veloce's. I don't know if it is just the brakes, or the rims they're grabbing, but that was the best $40 I've spent on components. No QR on them, though.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Kontact said:


> I have yet to find a modern brake that doesn't work well with good pads.


The stock no-brand brakes that came on my Felt Z85 (2011) model were pretty bad, even after I changed out the pads. I ended up getting some Rival brakes and they are better. Very noticeable difference. I suspect that the old brake shoes had a lot of flex in them.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm very happy with my Force brakes
4000+ miles this year, and they stop smoothly & quickly in all conditions.
The centering screw is nice to have, and they're light.
No complaints


Just make sure that the cable pull on your levers is compatible.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Pete2 said:


> I'm very happy with my Force brakes
> 4000+ miles this year, and they stop smoothly & quickly in all conditions.
> The centering screw is nice to have, and they're light.
> No complaints
> ...


I have a set of ultegra 6600 shifters.
From what i understand they have the same brake lever pull ratio as the Sram shifters.
But the newer 5700/6700/7900 brake lever pulls different?
Is this correct?


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

savagemann said:


> I have a set of ultegra 6600 shifters.
> From what i understand they have the same brake lever pull ratio as the Sram shifters.
> But the newer 5700/6700/7900 brake lever pulls different?
> Is this correct?


This is correct. The 6600 levers will work with the newer calipers (4600,5700,6700,7900) at the expense of more hand effort, less modulation and feedback.

The 6600 levers are fully compatible with the SRAM Force calipers.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you guys know what is the rubbery tape that is on the left side of the brake?
Can it be removed?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

PoorCyclist said:


> Do you guys know what is the rubbery tape that is on the left side of the brake?
> Can it be removed?


Yes, it prevents scratching during shipping.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a couple of sets of force brakes. They're great.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

PoorCyclist said:


> Do you guys know what is the rubbery tape that is on the left side of the brake?
> Can it be removed?


Pretty sure the tape is there to prevent the pinch bolt from contacting the caliper arm when the cable is disconnected.

Btw, ordered the force brakeset.
Thanks for all the help everybody.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Does anyone know when installing do you need a wrench to hold the front while you tighten the hex bolt? I have installed Shimano before and they don't have the 2 flat spot for a wrench.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

PoorCyclist said:


> Does anyone know when installing do you need a wrench to hold the front while you tighten the hex bolt? I have installed Shimano before and they don't have the 2 flat spot for a wrench.


Nope. The friction from the star washer will prevent the brake from spinning when you tighten it. I put grease inside and outside the fixing nut, which also allows the nut to tighten into the frame easily and prevents corrosion.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

I've had mine since 2009 and I've always been able to HIT THE BRAKES!!! enjoy.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Pete2 said:


> I'm very happy with my Force brakes
> 4000+ miles this year, and they stop smoothly & quickly in all conditions.
> 
> Just make sure that the cable pull on your levers is compatible.





savagemann said:


> I have a set of ultegra 6600 shifters.
> From what i understand they have the same brake lever pull ratio as the Sram shifters.
> But the newer 5700/6700/7900 brake lever pulls different?
> Is this correct?





fun2none said:


> This is correct. The 6600 levers will work with the newer calipers (4600,5700,6700,7900) at the expense of more hand effort, less modulation and feedback.
> 
> The 6600 levers are fully compatible with the SRAM Force calipers.


So does this mean the Shimano 5700,6700,7900 brake levers are not compatible with Sram Force brake calipers?

I have 105-5700 brifters and I was thinking to replace the stock tektro r580 and upgrade to sram force. I thought it would work, but now I have some doubts.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

They are, I use 105-5700 shifters with SRAM Rival brakes.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Although 105-5700 will work with Force calipers, they will work better when matched with the Shimano 4600,5700,6700,7900 calipers. From what I understand, the new SLR brakes altered the design so that most of the mechanical gain is now in the calipers instead of the levers. It is V-brakes vs canti-levers. The V-brake arms have more leverage gain therefore the hand levers need to pull more cable.

In my opinion, you are not going to realize a significant braking improvement by replacing R580s with Force. However if your are getting a great deal on the Force calipers then why not. In my opinion, you would be better served by replacing them with Shimano 5700 calipers

For whatever it's worth, my brother's bike has Shimano 5700 levers. I swapped the original Tektro R530 for Shimano Tiagra BR4600 calipers that use the new SLR design. The braking is much better. Less effort is required to get same stopping power as the R530.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

I know that the cable pull of 5700,6700,7900 is different compared to the 5600,6600,7800 generation and shimano doesn't recommend mixing calipers and levers of different generation. Celebrazio: Bicycling - Shimano Road Bike Parts Compatibility

So is it correct to infer that sram force calipers work better with the 5600,6600,7800 generation levers than with the newer 5700,6700,7900? Or mixing is not optimal in either case?


I'm not getting any great deal on the Force calipers. I've just read great reviews on them and I thought I should give it a try. But I guess I'll buy ultegra 6700 calipers instead.


By the way do anyone knows what's the difference between ultegra 6700 calipers and dura ace 7900 calipers *apart from 24 less grams and a double price tag?*


----------

